# An elegant solution to get rid of popcorn ceilings



## 123done (Apr 27, 2007)

Hi everyone,
I saw number of threads here where people asking advice on how to get rid of ugly popcorn ceilings. One of the options you have is to cover it with Polystyrene ceiling tiles. The best thing is - you don't have to scrape the popcorn - those tiles installed straight on top of popcorn, so your job will be much faster and cleaner (actually there will be no mess at all).




*before * 



*in process*



*after*

Basically all you have to do is to draw straight line and lay the tiles one by one covering the popcorn once and for all. 

Cheers!


----------



## Square Eye (Apr 27, 2007)

You can *not* use staples to fasten these ceiling tiles to drywall. 
You must be careful which adhesives you use with polystyrene.
You will have to use far more adhesive to attach to that ceiling with the texture in place and the tiles would stick much better if the popcorn was scraped down and knocked flat.
That said, it does look simple, but it should still be done properly with the proper prep work done before installation to insure the best looking and longest lasting job.


----------



## Zom (Apr 28, 2007)

They look nice at $11.98 each. How hard are they to cut?


----------



## asbestos (Apr 30, 2007)

Say huh? $11.98 each!?  . So it is like $3000 just for the tiles for one room? harsh toke, man.


----------



## 123done (Apr 30, 2007)

I have no clue where did you find those numbers 
They priced at *$3.99 *per 2.7 sq.ft. tile ($1.48 per sq.ft.)


----------

